# If you could date or marry any TBT user, who would it be and why?



## raeyoung (May 19, 2016)

*Title says all!​*


----------



## Miii (May 19, 2016)

Myself. Duh.


----------



## Llust (May 19, 2016)

im betting most of you thought of jacob


----------



## N e s s (May 19, 2016)

stardusk said:


> im betting most of you thought of jacob



No Natty forever


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2016)

Resetti he always keeps me in check luv u babe <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bowie (May 19, 2016)

Funnily enough, all the "guys" I liked here turned out to be girls.

I really love hanging out with Jake when I get the chance, lostineverfreeforest, and that's really it. I don't get to know a lot of people here, unfortunately. I used to, but things change and lots of new people come.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 19, 2016)

I'd date That Zephyr Guy.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2016)

Justin of course.


----------



## Corrie (May 19, 2016)

Tom is swell


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2016)

Also Gyroid, what a sugar daddy


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2016)

N e s s said:


> No Natty forever



id love you if you came on discord more


----------



## Cory (May 19, 2016)

Alexi becuase she is my otp 5life


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (May 19, 2016)

My husband, Jav, as he is the father of our daughter.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 19, 2016)

This thread confirms so many OTPs....

and I'd date a few people on here, after I got to know them, but I'm not gonna say who


----------



## Chrystina (May 19, 2016)

Cory b/c he's my fav. ♥




Cory said:


> Alexi becuase she is my otp 5life



<3


----------



## lizzy541 (May 19, 2016)

jacob bc he's my fav and i luv my bean!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (May 19, 2016)

I would date Sockhead

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> My husband, Jav, as he is the father of our daughter.



On god that ain't my baby


----------



## Pandoria (May 19, 2016)

Well, I happen to be actually dating user Hayate~ Wouldn't mind marrying him either ouo
We met on this forum, love story wooh!


----------



## Hayate (May 19, 2016)

Marinette said:


> Well, I happen to be actually dating user Hayate~ Wouldn't mind marrying him either ouo
> We met on this forum, love story wooh!



I love you so much <3


----------



## Pandoria (May 19, 2016)

Hayate said:


> I love you so much <3



I love you so much too you twonk <3


----------



## Cory (May 19, 2016)

Marinette said:


> I love you so much too you twonk <3



we need more of this positivity on tbt.


----------



## Pandoria (May 19, 2016)

Cory said:


> we need more of this positivity on tbt.



Of course~ c:
He is a twonk though~ My twonk ouo


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2016)

I gotta ask what is a twonk


----------



## Hayate (May 19, 2016)

Marinette said:


> Of course~ c:
> He is a twonk though~ My twonk ouo



Always your twonk! <3


----------



## Pandoria (May 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> I gotta ask what is a twonk



Idek
Like a silly person? He's silly so I call him a twonk!


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Well Niemyx is my soulmate. Love her!


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2016)

Marinette said:


> Idek
> Like a silly person? He's silly so I call him a twonk!



Ohh ok

It's just very similar to uh


two gay terms LOL that's why I was like omg what's happening


----------



## Pandoria (May 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> Ohh ok
> 
> It's just very similar to uh
> 
> ...



OMG LOL NO
Honestly twonk for me just means he's silly, because he is x3
Wouldn't want him to be anyway else, though <3


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2016)

Marinette said:


> OMG LOL NO
> Honestly twonk for me just means he's silly, because he is x3
> Wouldn't want him to be anyway else, though <3



LOL SORRY

It's a cute name though


----------



## f11 (May 19, 2016)

Jacob


----------



## Pandoria (May 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> LOL SORRY
> 
> It's a cute name though



IT'S OKAY!

Thanks ouo


----------



## Hayate (May 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> LOL SORRY
> 
> It's a cute name though



//Casually changes user title


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 19, 2016)

Alexi, because she is a hottie patottie and really nice. Same goes for Crash too. Both total babes and real sweet. 

And Jav is hot so yeah just putting that out there. I couldn't just pick one person.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 19, 2016)

moko u is mah waifu


----------



## boujee (May 19, 2016)

Zane but I tend to cheat with them with Pxter :[


----------



## RaineyWood (May 19, 2016)

I don't know anyone here well enough yet to say I'd date anyone here.
I'll just stay on the #foreveralone team for now.


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2016)

I dunno who I'd date/marry on the forums! Jav probably. I like random people I guess. Like that'll happen I'm a loser. 

Aw well, I got real boys instead. :3


----------



## Cascade (May 19, 2016)

the person who came after my post.


----------



## Trundle (May 19, 2016)

Probably my fellow elf, BongoTheElf


----------



## Chrystina (May 19, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Alexi, because she is a hottie patottie and really nice. Same goes for Crash too. Both total babes and real sweet.
> 
> And Jav is hot so yeah just putting that out there. I couldn't just pick one person.



so much love! <33 but my heart belongs to someone else.... ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, just saying, this thread turned out a lot better than expected. i love it.


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

probably kianli.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (May 19, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I would date Sockhead
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Jerry said otherwise.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2016)

Brad


----------



## ok.sean (May 19, 2016)

um me lol 
im so alone


----------



## strawberrywine (May 19, 2016)

xX.Big.Bang.Xx and Darth Adele <3


----------



## Elov (May 19, 2016)

No thanks. I already found someone before I even joined this site. ^-^'


----------



## Tensu (May 19, 2016)

The Gyroid so I can marry rich...


----------



## Jacob (May 19, 2016)

aw this thread is cute

id date lizzy541 irl


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 19, 2016)

Just noticed Cry's Signature
I'm dying XD

Noone said me good,

No one because I have a love her name is woobs not giving her real name XD


----------



## Damniel (May 19, 2016)

Cory said:


> Alexi becuase she is my otp 5life



Goo man even 

OTP with my Baeties, Minties


----------



## Oblivia (May 19, 2016)

Jake. and I have been dating for 5 years now.


----------



## Minties (May 19, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Goo man even
> 
> OTP with my Baeties, Minties



Obv my OTP


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Jake. and I have been dating for 5 years now.



And to think, all these people thought Jerlivia was a thing smh


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2016)

I don't like this.


----------



## Minties (May 19, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> I don't like this.



Sorry Jer, looks like Jake stole yo girl.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Tom is swell


I don't personally know him, but I've been told Tom is kind of a jackass and you could definitely do better than that sad sack of 70s+ movies, music and video game references.



Brad said:


> Brad


Same



Minties said:


> Sorry Jer, looks like Jake stole yo girl.


Should have loved her sooner Jerry


----------



## Chrystina (May 20, 2016)

Tom said:


> Should have put a ring on it sooner Jerry



fixed that for you. 


dont ban me pls.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2016)

Alexi said:


> fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> dont ban me pls.



*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Crash (May 20, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Alexi, because she is a hottie patottie and really nice. Same goes for Crash too. Both total babes and real sweet.
> 
> And Jav is hot so yeah just putting that out there. I couldn't just pick one person.


<33333 same
except I hate u jav

I'd marry oblivia too since she's the bomb :')​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 20, 2016)

queenstucky




or lars708 :v


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 20, 2016)

camburn, my boyfriend IRL because I love him? Lol. But also Moko, she'd be my les waifu forever. I love that girl dearly.


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Queenstucky because she's hot


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

the richest user. not tbt but irl Moneyzszzszzzz im marrying to b Rich


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 20, 2016)

SockHead I would go gay for...

As for girl users, I would easily say Chibi.Hoshi! From the brief amount of interaction I had with her, she is about the most caring member I have met here and she was very patient with me during the creation process of my Chibi .gifs I use elsewhere due to Bell Tree's signature image limit.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 20, 2016)

Hmmm Kingdad bc they seem cool and I like their line ups themes/aesthetics


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Goo man even
> 
> OTP with my Baeties, Minties


Daniel what does that first line even mean.


----------



## ellarella (May 20, 2016)

Tina or Oblivia

i like powerful women


----------



## Stalfos (May 20, 2016)

Mariah seems quite charming.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 20, 2016)

anyone with a togepi egg


----------



## himeki (May 20, 2016)

does platonic count


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 20, 2016)

mog cuz she has a gorgeous peach


----------



## Zylia (May 20, 2016)

OptimusPrime....


----------



## Acruoxil (May 21, 2016)

Athera


----------



## Peisinoe (May 21, 2016)

Jav, he holds a lot of power over this forum or is his reign over?


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 21, 2016)

I'm sort of dating myself? In a way?

I mean... I spend long hours alone with myself, I buy myself food, I dress myself nicely so I don't embarrass myself in front of others, and I occasionally even converse with myself. 

That kind of counts, right?


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2016)

JasonBurrows so I could take half his amiibos in the divorce


----------



## Gregriii (May 21, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> I'm sort of dating myself? In a way?
> 
> I mean... I spend long hours alone with myself, I buy myself food, I dress myself nicely so I don't embarrass myself in front of others, and I occasionally even converse with myself.
> 
> That kind of counts, right?



no sorry


----------



## himeki (May 21, 2016)

Zane said:


> JasonBurrows so I could take half his amiibos in the divorce



also take his fates special edition so he cant brag about that anymore.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 21, 2016)

I don't even know anymore B^(


----------



## glow (May 21, 2016)

white ckaw is 10/10 the best ever


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

):


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

focus said:


> View attachment 172978
> 
> ):



I'll date/marry you boo. <3


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Jake. and I have been dating for 5 years now.



what happened to Jeremy ? !


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> what happened to Jeremy ? !



It was all a conspiracy to make the TBT Dating board moe active.


----------



## Gizald (May 21, 2016)

<-- knows no one sooo i am gonna say Isabella


----------



## Locket (May 21, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> I don't even know anymore B^(



First off, 



Spoiler:  Your posts are messed up












And I have no idea who I'd date/marry. So yeah


----------



## radical6 (May 21, 2016)

i would date jacob!11

- - - Post Merge - - -



BingoTheElf said:


> Probably my fellow elf, BongoTheElf



<333 lov u too bingo!!


----------



## Taj (May 21, 2016)

Jake. said:


> It was all a conspiracy to make the TBT Dating board moe active.



When the hell did we have a dating board. And also why? And also this makes me think... what if ACNL characters could date...


----------



## N a t (May 21, 2016)

Uh idk, not saying I would or want to date anyone online, but just for the sake of flapping my gums I'd probably say sure to any of my favorite friends or members on here, cuz they coo.


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

neester14 said:


> When the hell did we have a dating board. And also why? And also this makes me think... what if ACNL characters could date...



it was for valentine's day. basically like the woods but for that day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

Dae Min, not that she is on anymore so I'd say KaydeeKrunk then.


----------



## Albuns (May 21, 2016)

Pretty sure If I said their name they'd avoid me for a very long time.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 21, 2016)

I would date King Dad. He is a nice poster.


----------



## Aali (May 21, 2016)

I can't say <_< But there is someone *vanishes*


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 21, 2016)

All the bots.


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> My husband, Jav, as he is the father of our daughter.



I was gonna say zaddy too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I would date Sockhead
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wtf dad


----------



## N e s s (May 21, 2016)

I'd also totally go gay for Taesaek 

oh and uh maybe Arstotzkan


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2016)

Carfax


----------



## hydrophonic (May 22, 2016)

Jake and Avocado are total DILFs


----------



## PandaDarling (May 22, 2016)

Teasaek and Alexi are my total Bae's..... just saying... ha


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 22, 2016)

all of my girl friends -wink, wink. nudge nudge.-


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Well there is someone in this forums which we are friend
but I wouldn't mind being him
I won't say the name
So he won't blush jajaja (you know I'm mentioning  you  )
v-drift


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

im new here but id marry myself


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 22, 2016)

King Dad! c: Cause he's one of the nicest and most helpful people on the forum


----------



## Loriii (May 22, 2016)

batter.butter.bitter 

'cause she's super sweet and a very amazing person in real life


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 22, 2016)

A guy on here knows the answer to this question. Haha


----------



## Blu Rose (May 22, 2016)

i would totally date sockhead
or natty
or elise/makki/problem
mostly joking

the person i in all seriousness would love to date happens to hate the idea of us for reasons that make sense
rompe mi coraz?n cada vez que pienso


----------



## milkyi (May 22, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> all of my girl friends -wink, wink. nudge nudge.-



but none of them want to date you lmao.

---

i would date lucanosa because we're pretty close and we probably both secretly like each other.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2016)

Proobably Cadbberry. She seems ay-okay! And she liked almost every post that's funny in the restock thread.


----------

